
Ask HN: How to validate requests with no back end? - doomsdaychicken
I&#x27;m a newer programmer who is trying to understand web security.<p>Say I were to build an IP address lookup API service. I want to make sure that requests come from where they say they do. So I don&#x27;t want someone to spoof <i>example.com</i> and make a request to my service. Is there a way to do this, without making the real example.com use server side code?
======
itamarst
There's tools like [https://github.com/jakerella/jquery-
mockjax](https://github.com/jakerella/jquery-mockjax) \- depending on
libraries you're using you'll want to use a different one. Basic term is
"mock" or "fake". Just be careful to make sure your fake actually matches the
real thing.

